# Field archery Score card



## araz2114

Can someone hook me up with a good template for a Field Target score card? I did a search but to no avail... If you have a good 3D card I'd love that also.

Thanks from the blustery North... Syrup will be running soon.

Chris


----------



## hdracer

I have an Excel-format scorecard for Field if your interested. You would need to replace our club's emblem. It is a relatively easy thing to make in Excel. PM me if your interested.


----------



## mag41vance

This is a card I made on MS word


----------



## pe3d

PM me with email and I will send you one.


----------



## fmoss3

send me an e-mail address and I'll send you a copy of the NFAA scorecard that has how to score each round. I don't know how to post it on AT.
Frank


----------



## gripNrip

Araz2114....

I have one that I developed for shooting practice field rounds. It allows me to easiliy qeek track of where on the target I am hitting. If I an tendinding to pull right of shoot low.... it sticks out on my scoor card. It will print out on a standard size page then you fold it and you have 14 targets on front and 14 targets on the back.

Be happy to send you a copy...


----------



## MustangLassie

For a practice round, I use my phone to take one photo showing all arrows after shooting each target. I keep score in my phone Notes. For me, it is faster than writing them all down and easier than using the app to keep score. 

Since I use pins, I sometimes include my hand pointing at where I was aiming on the target. A picture speaks a thousand words...
When I get home, I compare with previous scores, tho don't usually print them out.


----------



## fslack

ArcherZUpshot has a terrific FIELD Round section, with target face scoring as well as a scorecard interface if you prefer. The target face scoring is beautiful and fast, and can be analyzed to help you improve your game. :shade:

The app is available on Apple and Android as a free 500-shot trial download, full-featured, so you can be sure whether you like it before you decide to make a purchase decision. We support most if not all of the NFAA and IFAA Field Rounds, configured correctly for the different age divisions; and we are working on FITA Field right now.:star:

Does anyone have any other Field Rounds you would like to see supported? We crave input!

Workin' hard here! :weightlifter:


----------

